# wheel weights for a B6000



## solarman (Sep 17, 2006)

i got my rear wheel weights delivered the other day, put them on last night.. from using my box scraper, i can tell i could use some weight on the front wheels as well. all 4 wheels are filled with water already... just need a bit more weight up front. does anyone out there have a set of front weights? i figure that 35-40 pds apiece would be about right--

thanks!
chris
www.greenmountainsolar.com


----------



## solarman (Sep 17, 2006)

*cheap weights*

I found that the 'golds gym' weights that walmart has make a great weight for the B6000. the rear axle will pass right through the hole in the weight so it could be mounted inside, or one on both sides. they have 45 pounders and 25 pounders. i used 25's on the front wheels and i am still considering adding more weight to the rear wheels. i have the 66 pounders on there now. i dont want to twist an axle.

chris
www.greenmountainsolar.com


----------



## GaryE (Feb 6, 2005)

If I remember correctly, those rear axles are pretty tough. I would not hesitate to add the extra weight. 

Gary


----------



## solarman (Sep 17, 2006)

*rear axle*

just to show it does fit... here it is with the 25 pounder slid on.

chris
www.greenmountainsolar.com


----------



## GaryE (Feb 6, 2005)

Chris,

I would not hesitate to put a couple hundred pounds on each side. I use to carry at least 400 pound on my 3ph all the time. And another 150 pounds on the front. And this was a minimum. I am sure those axles will not have any problems with those weights. Out there the axle bearings are not having to carry the load.

Gary


----------



## solarman (Sep 17, 2006)

*weights*

yeah, i will probably get them tommorow. actually, its not the weight on the bearing i was thinking of, it is the torque on the axle. actually that axle is bigger than the axle on my old M37 army truck and that weighed 6000 pounds and pulled like a train. there is room for 2 plates on each side, thats 90 pounds per side in addition to whats there already. that will make each rear wheel about 275 pounds. i already filled them with water. the tractor is remarkable considering how tiny it is.

chris
www.greenmountainsolar.com


----------



## solarman (Sep 17, 2006)

*rear wheel weight for a B6000*

i finally got around to putting the rear wheel weights on. the golds gym 45 pounders fit right into the rim snugly and there is only about 1/8 inch of space between the axle and the inside of the hole in the weight. it looks like its meant to go on there. i sprayed it orange to camoflage it. i think there is room for 2 weights without hitting but it would be very close. i think i will go with just the 45 pounder and the kubota 66 pounder on the outside. the tractor pushes snow pretty well.

chris
www.greenmountainsolar.com


----------

